# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Otoclinus Affinis

## wynx

This oto species I am not too sure what's the name as I got it from one fish farm together with Peter and Dennis on 24th July. The lady whom sold me the fish told me the fish came from Greece. Can anyone comment on that?  :Shocked:

----------


## wynx



----------


## benny

Can see that you are getting the hang of using the Canon ST-E2 wireless transmitter. 

As for the picture, the crop is a little bit too tight in my opinion. Either show the whole fish with a bit of space around it or crop even tighter around the head region. More impactful.

Cheers,

----------

